# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Emu Experts!

## Xepher

Me and joetherogue think emu experts should be able to get a cool orange name  :Big Grin:  Oh yea!

----------


## smithen1

i agree, we do need something special.

----------


## vextra

Emu experts they dont deserve a special color. They already have a specail title.

----------


## Joetherogue

Or all colorful

----------


## Xepher

> Emu experts they dont deserve a special color. They already have a specail title.



D: soooo a orange name would be like the coolest  :Smile:

----------


## vextra

> D: soooo a orange name would be like the coolest


Says the emu expert

----------


## Xepher

> Says the emu expert


Experts* :P

----------


## Nugma

I see tons of experts. And yet, i still don't see them do anything >.>
EDIT: Most of them that is.

----------


## mchugh

:Smile:  


> I see tons of experts. And yet, i still don't see them do anything >.>
> EDIT: Most of them that is.


 
thats cause we are sick of telling peopel the same thing over and over again, yet they allways seem to never follow the writen Guide, its like they read it for 1 min and try to do it,


Allso, we post Tools, Repacks, How to make the server, how to port forward, The Guides take time to write out,

And Because not much people are asking for help, Is because of the Cick and play Mangos repacks, 

So don't come saying we don't do anything, because as far as i know, your not the one that is geting over 30x PMs, with a load of topics, Asking the same thing, The writen Gude is there, whats so hard to follow it?

Also i Agree to the name colour, Because people can see on the online thing that a wow emu exepert is on, Which would be helpgoll to allot of people

----------


## Flying Piggy

You already have an Emulation Experts tag (which is enough in my opinion) so why would you need a different color ? If you want a new color so badly , then contribute to the site and earn 80/300 rep or donate to MMowned .

----------


## smithen1

> You already have an Emulation Experts tag (which is enough in my opinion) so why would you need a different color ? If you want a new color so badly , then contribute to the site and earn 80/300 rep or donate to MMowned .


i have been with MMOwned for almost a year now and i have done nothing but contribute, the prob is anymore, people dont giv rep. so it makes it that much harder to get the color. now i have been an Emu expert for about 5 months now and all we have gotten is a little name thingy. from what i have seen if people sign up to be an expert they get it. i think that the emu experts should get the name color and it should be harder to become an expert.

----------


## mchugh

well we have had the pic for wow emu expert for a very long time now, im sort of geting sick at looking at it.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Ok , so you all want a diferent color . How about Pink ?

----------


## Nugma

OMG PINK HOW COOL! OMG! Matt - give them pink! Now!

Moar pink! Now

----------


## MaXe

*To comment a post about people not giving rep to emu experts..
Hmm, what about, Amrican? He had Rep 

The only REAL emu experts so far i know that's here is TRX, Fanatic, and maybe a few more.

Now i wont say i am emu expert cause you would think i'm big "EGO'd". Though, i know WoWemu is maybe offtopic for most and maybe old, but that's my area of true expertise.
I can do a lot with that emu, hehe and by help from other true emu experts, it can work quite good  (they are on another site, and no it's not emupedia)

If the known WoWemu problems got solved, and it got updated, i would use that  Mostly because it's very easy to set up and use for everyone. (takes less connection, and a lot less space as well)

Now, i think the Emu Expert title and rank picture is enough as well.

And please don't say i dont know what i'm talking about hehe.
I have been in the Emu Expert Group as well. 

**Of course, who wouldn't like the original server named.. Oh i can't tell that :P Hehe, well i know this is offtopic, but if an insider working at Bl!zz once, didn't give an original copy of the original server to an outsider, then the emu's would most likely not exist.
(they had already tried to hack their way through with bad results)

That's all for now ;D
*

----------


## Snitch

> i have been with MMOwned for almost a year now and i have done nothing but contribute, the prob is anymore, people dont giv rep. so it makes it that much harder to get the color. now i have been an Emu expert for about 5 months now and all we have gotten is a little name thingy. from what i have seen if people sign up to be an expert they get it. i think that the emu experts should get the name color and it should be harder to become an expert.



Rofl my copter. No, you don't deserve a special colour for knowing a wee bit about how to use msql.

Snitch

----------


## Nugma

Maxe = QTF


> Rofl my copter. No, you don't deserve a special colour for knowing a wee bit about how to use msql.
> 
> Snitch


I lol'd

----------


## Xepher

Just a suggestion  :Wink:

----------


## Marlo

they should also get some small mod powers (sticky threads, lock topics that sort of thing)

----------


## Xepher

> they should also get some small mod powers (sticky threads, lock topics that sort of thing)


Very nice idea  :Smile:  Hopefully matt will check this out soon and will think it's awesome aswell  :Wink:

----------


## Relz

> i have been with MMOwned for almost a year now and i have done nothing but contribute, the prob is anymore, people dont giv rep. so it makes it that much harder to get the color. now i have been an Emu expert for about 5 months now and all we have gotten is a little name thingy. from what i have seen if people sign up to be an expert they get it. i think that the emu experts should get the name color and it should be harder to become an expert.


if youve been here for a year (which in a month or two, I will have been here for a year) then how come I have NEVER seen your name before reading this thread? and Its not like you deserve special stuff everytime you do something. I dont run around saying "liek, i wahnts en auto-it-1337ist name tietl, kthx" because Ive made stuff in auto-it. appreciate getting rep. beggars cant be choosers, so stick with what you get (unless youd rather have nothing at all)

----------


## ShortButStrong

> they should also get some small mod powers (sticky threads, lock topics that sort of thing)



No there is not any need for that. I am assisting you in Moderating the two forums. I am leading the emu experts with the help of mchugh. Matt was nice enough to do that. Next on the list. as Maxe said "The only REAL emu experts so far i know that's here is TRX, Fanatic, and maybe a few more." I like to consider my self in terms of Mangos however i am not an expert with wowemu. 
Lastly emu experts do not need any extra mod powers or colors. You contribute to this site for FREE, it is voluntary. Do not expect rep for things you do! Do them for this site not for the people. If everyone contributed all the time, we would all be contributors. Keep this in mind when complaining about this site. 

-Shortbutstrong

----------


## mchugh

> No there is not any need for that. I am assisting you in Moderating the two forums. I am leading the emu experts with the help of mchugh. Matt was nice enough to do that. Next on the list. as Maxe said "The only REAL emu experts so far i know that's here is TRX, Fanatic, and maybe a few more." I like to consider my self in terms of Mangos however i am not an expert with wowemu. 
> Lastly emu experts do not need any extra mod powers or colors. You contribute to this site for FREE, it is voluntary. Do not expect rep for things you do! Do them for this site not for the people. If everyone contributed all the time, we would all be contributors. Keep this in mind when complaining about this site. 
> 
> -Shortbutstrong


 

I can say that the only people i can see helping is Xepher, me and Shortbutstrong, 

Shortforstrong you not meant to go to war lol?:P

Anyways, I can say i have not been very helpfull, because im still learning WoW mangos, I know how to tix some issues. and some i don't no, What I think me and SHort (leaders) should be doing is removeing the people that is not doing anything but showing of a expert thingy, This is sort of an Issue,


And i think, Before anyone else joins they should get a 1 - 20 Question sheet to sigh up, so we can actuly see *How skilled they actully are*

But im trying my hardest to help the players, on the thinks i know about,

-mchugh

o Btw Marlo, i sort of like the Idea Because some very good, and importend Topics get spamed away, i think we need a *how to make a Mangos server Noob proof Guide* just like what Amrican93 did for his wow emus :Smile:

----------


## Glynbeard

Yea i thought ShortButStrong was going to war? Anyways i don't see why everybodys pissed off at their name color personally i don't like the donators lavaish color i'd much rather have a bright pink name, but i don't really care. Also Mchugh, i think you guys are doing a great job as leaders and i agree with the 1-20 Q sheet, you should only be letting the elite join with you.

I hope we don't ever get a thread about the 'Model Editing Teacher' usergroup...

Glyn

----------


## ShortButStrong

> Yea i thought ShortButStrong was going to war? Anyways i don't see why everybodys pissed off at their name color personally i don't like the donators lavaish color i'd much rather have a bright pink name, but i don't really care. Also Mchugh, i think you guys are doing a great job as leaders and i agree with the 1-20 Q sheet, you should only be letting the elite join with you.
> 
> I hope we don't ever get a thread about the 'Model Editing Teacher' usergroup...
> 
> Glyn


my regiment is not for awhile, came from high up. so i am in Quebec right now.

----------


## Glynbeard

Oh, well gratz on you mod position anywas man.

----------


## Xepher

:Smile:  I'm likeing some of the suggestions and what you guys think we shouldn't have  :Big Grin:

----------


## ShortButStrong

i myself will be reviewing these claims as to who is making an effort for emu experts team.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> thats cause we are sick of telling peopel the same thing over and over again, yet they allways seem to never follow the writen Guide, its like they read it for 1 min and try to do it,


That's pretty much what you're supposed to do though.


It might get boring or something, but GMs have to pretty much deal with it too. Getting a report that says "THE MOBS AREN'T GOING FOR MY QUEST." And it's because they're not killing the right things or something. They can't really be "lololnoobhaha" they gotta sit there and answer.



Then again, they get paid,
Whatever.

----------


## Nugma

Trew storeh Enfeeb. Anyways. Well

----------


## Snitch

My nan runs a 200x wowemu server.
Owned.

Snitch

----------


## mchugh

> That's pretty much what you're supposed to do though.
> 
> 
> It might get boring or something, but GMs have to pretty much deal with it too. Getting a report that says "THE MOBS AREN'T GOING FOR MY QUEST." And it's because they're not killing the right things or something. They can't really be "lololnoobhaha" they gotta sit there and answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, they get paid,
> Whatever.


 
Ya but think about it, they dont get the same Errors, and thgins as wow emus :P

Well nothing will be done by the name colour, But i still agree with Marlo, we hould get some power over the posts, :P

----------


## Relz

I REALLY dont see why you guys want "mod powaz" so much. I'm not just trying to be an ass to you mchugh, I think your cool in all but you dont deserve mod-powers. Because you help people with wow emus? okay, all contributers had to help people to get to contrib status (with the exception of liania, you can blame idusy and me for repping her 2355 times per post =)) but yet contributors dont get any modding capabilities. You should be happy that you can get the special user title, if anything.

----------


## Snitch

Hey Relz. Let's make a "how to make a wow server" post. Get a new name colour and mod powaz and then be like "WTF PWNED."


No.

Snitch

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Me and joetherogue think emu experts should be able to get a cool orange name  Oh yea!


100% AGREED THE NAME PLATE IS COOL BUT COLOUR IS AWESOMER!!! The peple would see the colour in the users online box and would know an emu expert was on to help them.

All we are asking for is a damn name colour!!! What does it do other than maybe help other people and make us feel special??? Give one to the model editing experts too!!! We dont care!!! But we don't need mod powers mchugh...I think you might've just killed our argument right there...

----------


## Zokmag

He got a point! =/

----------


## Gastricpenguin

I think i'm a good emu expert. :P
I'm the best

----------

